# New chicken



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a 9 wk old silkie I have been putting out in a cage next to the pen during the daytime for a week and a half now...the adult hen I have still tries to peck at her. Is she just too young and the adult hen takes advantage of this or do I just need to give it more time? I know she is too young to put in with the adult hen yet, but I thought she would get used to her by now. I'm afraid the adult hen, being alone with just the goats feels this is her pen and will never accept another hen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. That is definitely a possibility. Only time will tell when your silkie is older. Can you get another one to be the silkie's friend? Then the 2 of them can gang up on the bigger girl and defend themselves.


----------

